# My wife bought a interesting gun yesterday BUL M5 Street Comp



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

My wife accompanied me to the gun store yesterday.

She bought a BUL M5 Street Comp in .45 caliber.

It's an Israeli made gun, and quite a shooter.










We went to the range and put some down range and I was very impressed with it accuracy .

Man the gun feels and shoots great.

:smt1099


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

What is the price range? Capacity? What pistol does it compare to in size and weight? 

I assume it is DA/SA. How is the trigger?


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@ Bisley

It's a 1911 based Polymer SA only gun. Holds 14 - .45 cal bullets - double stacked.

I do not believe that they are importing them in the U.S.A. yet.

They do sell them in Canada.

I, like you, didn't know anything about them until I bought a Kimber Polymer Gold Match about a year and a half ago.

After researhing the Kimber - I have been trying to get a BUL for some time.

They are hugely popular in Europe -- in Germany & Italy particularly (my research has found) they are favorite guns for IPSC competitive shooting.

I found out from the BUL Israel website - the following information that might help you:
Saul Kirsch -
[email protected]
Marketing & Sales Manager
BUL TRANSMARK LTD
Phone : +972-3-6392911
Fax : +972-3-6874853
Email : [email protected]
Snail mail: 10 Rival St, Tel Aviv 67778, Israel
Web Site: BUL LTD. - BUL Home Page

They are rare in USA right now.

Most of of the one's I found (a grand total of 3 in searching for about 15 months) were brought into the country by people who worked overseas and brought them back with them.

:smt1099


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for the good information, in case I should stumble upon one somewhere.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

We / she shot it again today .. 

This is a very nice shooter indeed.

:smt1099


----------

